# Problème Magic Mouse



## bilouzozzo (24 Février 2010)

Bonsoir, je viens de recevoir mon nouveau Mb, et j'ai profité de ma commande pour m'offrir une magic mouse pous mon IMAc qui luiest encore en Mac OS 10.5.8.
J'ai parcouru pas mal de post sur le forum, et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution....

Alors voilà mon problème : la magic mouse "fonctionne" sur l'imac mais je n'ai pas le défilement, que le clic gauche. J'ai chargé magicpref, mais lors de l'ouverture, il me dit que le logiciel n'est pas compatible avec 10.5.8.
De plus dans Préférence système, clavier souris,souris, ma magic Mouse n'apparait pas !et elle n'est pas non plus détectée par bluetooth !!!pourtant elle fonctionne a minima !!!!

Si vous avez une solution, je suis preneur.
Merci à tous, ce serait vraiment dommage de ne pas pouvoir l'utiliser sur l'Imac, quand je vois ce que cela peut donner avec mon MB


----------



## tophe630 (24 Février 2010)

Alors la plus belle merde que Apple n'ai jamais fait, c'est bien les souris !!
Revend là si tu trouve un pigeon, c'est une vrai merde ces trucs là.

Moi j'ai fait la grosse connerie d'en acheter une, et je m'en mord les doigts.

Elle est à vendre, tout comme mon macbookpro et mon iphone.

Et peut-être mon ipod aussi, je vend tout.


----------



## Flibust007 (24 Février 2010)

Oublie le message défaitiste de trophe630 et offres toi Snow Léopard.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2010)

bilouzozzo a dit:


> Bonsoir, je viens de recevoir mon nouveau Mb, et j'ai profité de ma commande pour m'offrir une magic mouse pous mon IMAc qui luiest encore en Mac OS 10.5.8.
> J'ai parcouru pas mal de post sur le forum, et je n'ai pas trouvé de solution....
> 
> Alors voilà mon problème : la magic mouse "fonctionne" sur l'imac mais je n'ai pas le défilement, que le clic gauche. J'ai chargé magicpref, mais lors de l'ouverture, il me dit que le logiciel n'est pas compatible avec 10.5.8.
> ...



Bonjour,

As-tu installé le pilote ?

Il faut savoir par ailleurs que le défilement par impulsion n'est pas opérationnel d'origine sous Leopard et qu'il faut l'activer avec une ligne de commande du Terminal. En revanche le défilement sans impulsion marche d'origine.



tophe630 a dit:


> Alors la plus belle merde que Apple n'ai jamais fait, c'est bien les souris !!
> Revend là si tu trouve un pigeon, c'est une vrai merde ces trucs là.
> 
> Moi j'ai fait la grosse connerie d'en acheter une, et je m'en mord les doigts.
> ...



J'ai une Magic Mouse depuis plusieurs mois et j'en suis très content.

Mais les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.


----------



## schwebb (24 Février 2010)

tophe630 a dit:


> Elle est à vendre, tout comme mon macbookpro et mon iphone.
> 
> Et peut-être mon ipod aussi, je vend tout.



Combien? Et donne le détail du matos.


----------



## bilouzozzo (24 Février 2010)

Merci Iduck, après avoir chargé le pilote ça marche !!!!!!!
je pensais vraiment l'avoir déja fait, ou tout du moins qu'il se trouvait déja sur ma bécane
 Et là, c'est la joie !!!!!!
Magic mouse, c'est LA révolution !

merci à tous


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Février 2010)

bilouzozzo a dit:


> tout du moins qu'il se trouvait déja sur ma bécane



Pour l'avoir sur sa bécane sans télécharger de pilote, il faut Snow Leopard 10.6.2.


----------



## orkal (8 Mai 2010)

Ben j'ai le 10.6.3 sur mon mac pro et le tableau de bord n'apparaît pas Magic prefs ne marche pas non plus. Par contre sur le air, no problemo


----------



## Flibust007 (8 Mai 2010)

orkal a dit:


> Ben j'ai le 10.6.3 sur mon mac pro et le tableau de bord n'apparaît pas Magic prefs ne marche pas non plus. Par contre sur le air, no problemo



Le tableau de bord de MagicPrefs se trouve dans la barre de menus, au dessus ) gauche. Il y a une petite icône en forme de souris.


----------



## orkal (9 Mai 2010)

Oui, je l'ai bien dans la barre de menu et j'y accède&#8230; Le problème est que ma magic mouse n'est pas reconnu comme telle mais comme une banale souris sans fil&#8230;
Merci en tout cas d'avoir essayé&#8230;
[màj] Après d'autre recherche, problème résolu, c'est usboverdrive qu'il faut desinstaller avec l'appli idoine qui se trouve dans le dossier utilitaires et vérifier qu'il ne reste pas une extension USBOverdrive.kext dans système/bibliothèque/extensions&#8230;


----------



## lefoudupuit (17 Mai 2010)

je viens de changer les piles de ma magic mouse mais gros problème, elle cherche à se connecter mais mon iMac ne la reconnait plus... 
c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive (j'ai déjà changer les piles et aucun soucis)


----------



## lefoudupuit (19 Mai 2010)

lefoudupuit a dit:


> je viens de changer les piles de ma magic mouse mais gros problème, elle cherche à se connecter mais mon iMac ne la reconnait plus...
> c'est la première fois que ça m'arrive (j'ai déjà changer les piles et aucun soucis)



bon tout refonctionne après un redémarrage


----------



## crisangou (20 Juin 2010)

orkal a dit:


> Oui, je l'ai bien dans la barre de menu et j'y accède Le problème est que ma magic mouse n'est pas reconnu comme telle mais comme une banale souris sans fil
> Merci en tout cas d'avoir essayé
> [màj] Après d'autre recherche, problème résolu, c'est usboverdrive qu'il faut desinstaller avec l'appli idoine qui se trouve dans le dossier utilitaires et vérifier qu'il ne reste pas une extension USBOverdrive.kext dans système/bibliothèque/extensions


bonjour à tous,
Je confirme Orkal... depuis le début de l'année la magic mouse me servait d'avantage de galet presse-papier faiseur de tendinite indexienne... j'avais balancé à l'époque usboverdrive de mes préférences système sans employer le désinstalleur idoine... aujourd'hui ai réinstallé usboverdrive pour mieux pouvoir le désinstaller illico-presto avec le uninstall idoine et miracle, la magic mouse se révèle à mes yeux!!! bon, réellement magic avec magicprefs que je viens de réinstaller du coup... en effet tant que usboverdrive n'était pas désinstallé "proprement", aucun des drivers // ne fonctionnaient pour la magicmouse...
Merci Orkal!


----------

